
Java Optimization Rules Every Java Developer Need to Know - geekonjava
http://geekonjava.blogspot.com/2016/09/java-optimization-rules-every-java.html#.V9ZzeTRDpfc.hackernews
======
5xman
Most of these are very obvious (like move your expensive code out of loops
when possible). Some of them are just wrong. And the rest are very basic stuff
and even nonsense (like avoid empty static blocks, who would write an empty
static block?). That on top of the fact that the examples use the slower
StringBuffer instead of StringBuilder.

